# Hope and her Cuddle Bed



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope says Thanks to Auntee Lynn for her new Cuddle bed that we won in the Rescue Raffle. 
Indy likes it too and says maybe we can share??


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Edie, God love her!!!!!!!!!!! and Lynn you are a sweetheart. I love the color. Oh this is just to sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww another happy rescue raffle recipient apparently. :wub::wub: Hope you have landed in the lap of luxury!! Great gift,Lynn.:chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's so adorable..mine like to burrow under their binkies and beds too..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh! It's perfect for our darling Hope!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Perfect color for our very own "One-eyed purple people eater". I just love Hope, and glad she's doing good, and likes her bed.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Aw, so cute. I love when they burrow...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweet dreams beautiful Hope.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- Hope is looking good. Glad that her ringworm is clearing up. She's my precious Purple People Eater, so I just HAD to make her cuddle bed in purple. Somehow, I know this is going to end up being Indy's bed, though.

Hope -- Awntie Lynn wuvs you!!!


----------

